# What kind of frog?



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

Found it at work in a warehouse in Massachusetts. Any idea what it could be?
It's dirty white with yellow underneath.

Sorry about the mobile phone pics.

























Thanks, J

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

Nevermind, just didn't put the right info in the Google search, guess it's a gray tree frog

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Yup, looks like a gray tree frog, probably a common gray due to your area, but the only way to tell between a common and a copes is genetics (I think, don't quote me on that  )

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> Yup, looks like a gray tree frog, probably a common gray due to your area, but the only way to tell between a common and a copes is genetics (I think, don't quote me on that  )


You can tell the males of these species apart from their calls. Hyla chrysoscelis has a more rapid cadence to it, whereas Hyla versicolor is slower and more melodic.

P.S... sorry for quoting you on it


----------

